# Poster For The Gram Parsons Festival



## Ghastlydoor (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm from Waycross, GA, which is the home of Gram Parsons. There's a pretty big festival put on every year in his honor. This year, the promoters approached me for poster art. It's no secret now, so here it is. You can see Gram jamming at the top. 

The Swamp Singer


----------



## Nacian (Sep 25, 2011)

That is truly a stunning piece..the details are absolulelty just amasing!¬!


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 15, 2011)

i don't know where you get your idea's but they look really impressive. again congrats.


----------



## Rank Zero (Apr 11, 2012)

wow. it's so beautiful. It's stunning!


----------

